# Cadians and friends.



## Skorch (Dec 30, 2007)

Here a the first few of my WIP guardsmen from my IG and GK army.




























Here is a little fellow i was working on before i got my guardsmen: a deathwatch inquisitor/ commander.



















As always with anything i post, comments and constructive critisism are much appreciated.

Next: I will have pics up of my Leman Russ in its construction phase!


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

I love the highlights on the cadians but may I suggest that you give it a wash of scorched brown to blend them a little bit? They stand out a tad too much.

As I said at GW yesterday, I am drooling over that Coteaz model. :victory:

Give his cloak a wash of Scab red too. Blends the colours.


----------



## Skorch (Dec 30, 2007)

Will do that now as i work on their leathers.


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

That looks pretty good. I wish I could do as good of a job :shok:


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Dude. That is the most godly inquisitor I have ever seen. Idea Stolen!

-Dirge


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Very nice. That will make for a striking army on the table, no doubt.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Good work on the highlights. :grin:Well done!


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

look sweet


----------



## Skorch (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks guys,

im trying to decide on what type of bases to give them, any suggestions?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Actually, I would go with the basic brown sand with a chestnut wash and a bit of static grass. Simple and will go with the models fairly well.


----------



## Skorch (Dec 30, 2007)

As said, here are some pics of my russ, before primer.
Sinse these photos have been taken, ive straitened up the chain on the track holder a little.




























The engine cover will be hinged sometime soon.





































C&C please! :biggrin:

Next: Pics of completed guardsmen minus base, hopefully the rest of the army will be the same. Also, pics of my commander (maybe a commander).


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Very nice stuff, great highlighting on the Guardsmen. that =I= is incrediably orginal and ornate and the little additions to the Russ look excellent.


----------



## The Hobo Hunter (Jan 2, 2008)

W00t, another episode of "Pimp my Battle Tank!" 

I see you used the heavy weapons lascannon. Looks much better than the chunky one we get shipped with. It's good to see that everything has it's place to add realism, like the chain on the track guards, or the grating on the engine.

Are you gonna do this for every vehicle you get? The IG has the potential for a lot of vehicles, and that's without going mechanised.

Either way, if you paint that to the calibre of your guadsmen, it's gonna look frikkin' sweet. I've spent over a hundred guardsmen in 'practise', and you still paint better than me! Oh well, if people like you weren't so good, I wouldn't have any incentive to practise, now would I?

Keep up the awesome work.


----------



## Skorch (Dec 30, 2007)

Ehh... like i said, dont expect this to be regular.

Anyway, ive got a fair bit done. Enjoy! And remember, I really appreciate your C&C.

Sgt. Hunter

















WIP AF Chimera

















Nearly finished Russ
























Its (hinged) Engine









My stand-in senior officer WIP. This was the first time i ever painted white besided the emblems on the flack helms, and first time ive even done skin besides guardsmen faces.









And some shots of my regular guardsmen, ive got 12 of these guys finished, about the same left to go.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

how do i make a inquisitor like that


----------



## Skorch (Dec 30, 2007)

Mad King George said:


> how do i make a inquisitor like that


Thats the inquisitor coteaz model base. I cut off one of the grey knight storm bolter arms to replace his cyber-eagle. Then, drilled out his head, replaceing it with a space marine one. To mount the iron halo on him, i had to make a little greenstuff platform behind his head. Hope it helps.

Here are some WIP shots to give you a general idea of how it was done.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

great work, cant wait to see the rest.


----------



## Alexander_67 (May 5, 2007)

Love the inquisitor, great cloak shading.


----------

